# Replacement steam valve



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all, the steam valve in my Silvia V3 has become a bit cranky (for lack of a better word) so I am considering replacing it.

Does anyone know where I could get one from?

Also, any advice on DOs and DON'Ts for the replacement?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

try these, they sell on eBay as well. Don't know them personally but I spoke via email before and they seem helpful enough? They are in Bridgend Wales.

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product.php/918/rancilio-silvia-steam-cock-complete


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

They do individual parts as well, depends what the problem is. Probably best to have it apart to see what is worn or broken?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-seat-joint-brass-for-steam-wand-/251910944254?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa70ff5fe

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rancilio-Silvia-V3-Steam-cock-valve-ass-y-/251875052842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item3aa4ec4d2a


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

:-O, not sure you want to replace your steam valve with one of those!

( the wonders of web link shortening...the first of Russe11's posts)

John


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank you.

Expensive it would seem. Even just the valve is £37.

As you suggest it might be a good idea to take it off and see what's wrong.

My guess is that it needs lubrication, but what to use that is compatible with food preparation?


----------

